# Amping an acoustic: Amp vs. PA



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've read a couple of threads here on what's the "best" way to amp an acoustic. It seems to come down to either a small acoustic amp (Loudbox Mini seems to be highly recommended) or going straight into a PA.

So, if you were going to buy something which would it be? Price is important as this is just for basement use and not for gigging....


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Loudbox Mini and I really love it-great tone in such a a small size amp, decent vocal mic channel, aux. inputs, DI out, good FX (guitar and vocal channels), plenty of volume for what I need. It's almost like a small 2 channel PA that's easy to carry around. 
-Mikey


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Not following why you would need to amp your acoustic in your basement.

Are you trying to get up over top of other instruments, jamming together?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I prefer to go through the PA. Less crap to carry and the sound is good as long as you bring a good preamp and EQ the mix right. Effects are easy with a mixing board too, many have built in reverb, delay and chorus that can be useful. My jamming partner uses a loudbox mini, it sounds great, he prefers it to going direct. AKIC, whatever works for you is fine. In a gig situation a loudbox mini is not going to be heard though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A small acoustic amp will serve your basement needs. It will make you loud enough to play with others, or to simply get used to playing through an amp. A few FX on it would be nice, as would a XLR input for a mic.

I like to plug into my acoustic amp (Traynor AM 150) and take a line out to the p.a.. That way I get my amp as a dedicated monitor and the p.a. for volume. Sometimes a condensor mic is added and everything run through a small 6 channel mixer before it goes to the p.a.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I found a Loudbox Mini at a pawn shop in pretty decent shape at an OK price. So far, I'm digging it. Very natural amplification; dialed a bit of reverb in and the room is filled up quite nicely with sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good amp, good score. The fun begins.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

